# Bild Teilen? Tabellen?



## Toasti2000 (23. März 2004)

Hi,

ich schreib einfach mal hier rein, wo genau ich diesen Thread ansiedeln kann weiß ich nämlich net, ob jezt Grafik oder Homepage.

Also, ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich hab das Design meiner Homepage als EINE Grafik im Photoshop gemacht, hab also ne komplette Homepage als Grafik und jetzt habe ich das Problem wie ich die Grafik in Tabellen bekommen soll, sodass die Grafik genau passt. Also wie ich sie am besten aufteilen soll.

Denn ich hab in der Grafik Felder vorgesehen wo ich was reinschreiben will, was sich auch ändert. Wie z.b. im oberen Teil eine kleine Leiste wo ich News über den Monitor laufen lassen will, ne Art Newsticker. Das Problem is nur, dass um die Leiste wiederum Grafik drum rum ist wo nix reingeschrieben werden soll.

Also das ganze is net grad ohne, hoffe ihr versteht mein Problem, is  zu erklären.



Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, wäre euch sehr dankbar!

Basti


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. März 2004)

Suchmal nach :

slice

oder Slicen


Solltest erfolgreich sein, wenn nicht -welcome back-


----------



## Toasti2000 (25. März 2004)

Welches Programm ist dafür am besten geeignet?


----------



## steff aka sId (25. März 2004)

ich denke Image Ready von Photoshop oder Photoshop selbst...
Frage: Wofür sind die Slices eigentlich gut geht es nur darum eine große Grafik in kleine zu zerlegen und die dann durch Tabellen wieder zusammenfügen oder gibt es noch einen tieferen Sinn darin?
Greetz Steff


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. März 2004)

Wenn man das nötige "Kleingeld" für Photoshop nicht hat gibt es eine Menge Freewareprogramme!

Slicen um: Kleinere Dateipakete in der Webseite zu haben ( auch ein Grund).


----------



## Toasti2000 (25. März 2004)

nen tip für freeware programme die gut sind?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Toasti2000 _
> *nen tip für freeware programme die gut sind? *



http://www.google.de/url?sa=U&start=1&q=http://www.ziplink.net/~shoestring/dicer01.htm&e=747

Langt für die Anfänge völlig aus!


----------



## Toasti2000 (25. März 2004)

danke aber irgendwie bekomme ich das nicht heruntergeladen


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. März 2004)

Jetzt noch rechte Maustaste -> Kontextmenü -> "Ziel speichern unter...."


Editert by own!


----------



## Toasti2000 (26. März 2004)

der will bei mir nur ein html dokument runterziehen!


----------



## Pardon_Me (26. März 2004)

http://www.winsite.com/bin/Info?500000026720

"Download now"

Dann sollte es eigentlich funktionieren...


----------



## Toasti2000 (26. März 2004)

Geht, dankeschön euch allen erstmal!


----------

